# Derby and Hartley buildings Liverpool University



## BikinGlynn (Nov 9, 2019)

Been done a few times I know but this is a lovely place.
On the live campus this called for an early Sunday morn visit with a non member but we were undisturbed for several hours, despite an alarm constantly sounding.
Cant tell u much about this place to be honest, obviously its for some reason no longer required & was for zoological & geological studies. there was numerous books to this effect & crates full of rocks . fossils in the basement.

A return visit a few weeks later found the place sealed ;-(

Oh there is a lot to see here so its pic heavy for which Im not apologising!

One of two delightful stairwells


9O5A0360 by Bikin Glynn, on Flickr



9O5A0355 by Bikin Glynn, on Flickr


Class Rooms


9O5A0314 by Bikin Glynn, on Flickr



9O5A0387 by Bikin Glynn, on Flickr



9O5A0316 by Bikin Glynn, on Flickr

Lecture Theatre 1


9O5A0384 by Bikin Glynn, on Flickr



9O5A0374 by Bikin Glynn, on Flickr



9O5A0375 by Bikin Glynn, on Flickr


The Architecture


9O5A0369 by Bikin Glynn, on Flickr



9O5A0345 by Bikin Glynn, on Flickr



9O5A0475 by Bikin Glynn, on Flickr



9O5A0445 by Bikin Glynn, on Flickr



9O5A0393 by Bikin Glynn, on Flickr


The 2nd stairs


9O5A0320 by Bikin Glynn, on Flickr



9O5A0324 by Bikin Glynn, on Flickr

2nd lecture theatre


9O5A0339 by Bikin Glynn, on Flickr



9O5A0347 by Bikin Glynn, on Flickr



9O5A0408 by Bikin Glynn, on Flickr



9O5A0353 by Bikin Glynn, on Flickr

down to the workshops / basement


9O5A0478 by Bikin Glynn, on Flickr



9O5A0480 by Bikin Glynn, on Flickr



9O5A0493 by Bikin Glynn, on Flickr



9O5A0500 by Bikin Glynn, on Flickr



9O5A0504 by Bikin Glynn, on Flickr


Just some random old stuff


9O5A0482 by Bikin Glynn, on Flickr



9O5A0452 by Bikin Glynn, on Flickr



9O5A0444 by Bikin Glynn, on Flickr



9O5A0434 by Bikin Glynn, on Flickr



9O5A0357 by Bikin Glynn, on Flickr


And we even had time for a biscuit before we left!


9O5A0464 by Bikin Glynn, on Flickr


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Nov 9, 2019)

Those very good images bring back a few memories - Spent most weekends in L'pool during the period Sept '63 to June '65.


----------



## KPUrban_ (Nov 9, 2019)

Nice one, keep seeing this place and have yet to go.


----------

